# Lost PR Certificate, how to get copy/duplicate



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, a friend of mine got a permanent residence through his parents back in 1997, he wants to apply for Naturalization but he does not have his PR Certificate. Also apparently according to DHA the permit was issued from a closed down Roodepoort Office thus there is a possibility that some documentation might not be found. His parents are all now deceased, so it is difficult for him to ask questions around the initial application.

@LegalMan can you please advise if there is a way my friend can get around this. He has his ID, which is at least a better starting point I guess.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

explorer1 said:


> Hello, a friend of mine got a permanent residence through his parents back in 1997, he wants to apply for Naturalization but he does not have his PR Certificate. Also apparently according to DHA the permit was issued from a closed down Roodepoort Office thus there is a possibility that some documentation might not be found. His parents are all now deceased, so it is difficult for him to ask questions around the initial application.
> 
> @LegalMan can you please advise if there is a way my friend can get around this. He has his ID, which is at least a better starting point I guess.


Absolutely, proof of PR is possible. DM me for more details.


----------

